# Three Wheels



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We've had two wheels, four wheels, four by four wheels and in my case six wheels :lol: :lol:

So what about three wheels 

I keep a watchful eye on the US of A Ebay and this turned up. I could see myself riding it B)




























Not everyone's cup of tea but nice detailing on it and you could ride it with no helmet.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Only if you could get type approval etc. etc. :angel_not: What a PITA !

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is that an OCC job?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

For a moment there Mr B I thought you'd had a rare moment of clarity, traded in your truck and bought one of these 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

When I saw the title I thought you meant motorcycle & sidecars Mr.Bond 

Wonderful things,I`ve owned few including a BSA M21 600cc SV single with an ex-AA sidecar,a 650cc KMZ Dnieper MT-9 which had reverse gear & a couple of 650cc IMZ Ural-M66s one with a Busmar Double Adult & the other with a military chair. I`ve also ridden a 650cc Golden Flash Double Adult outfit, all of them were far more sensible then that ridiculous monstrosity in your post  :lol:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> For a moment there Mr B I thought you'd had a rare moment of clarity, traded in your truck and bought one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this i like it.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

It's called a Bond Bug and was produced by Reliant from 1970 to 1974. Plenty more info on the link below

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bond_Bug

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There's nothing new about MC trikes. HD made them decades ago. Several Police departments in North America used them for traffic officers. 










Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> There's nothing new about MC trikes. HD made them decades ago. Several Police departments in North America used them for traffic officers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a bike with a boot (trunk, i suppose to you william).

i assume the officer is armed to protect all the doughnuts that he has got in there...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got to be the Can-Am Spyder


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

tixntox said:


> Only if you could get type approval etc. etc. :angel_not: What a PITA !
> 
> Mike


That's the one thing I liked about America, if it had wheels you could drive it B)

Mach, I'm thinking yours might have been more along these lines, maybe not quite a cool as my choice :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing new about MC trikes. HD made them decades ago. Several Police departments in North America used them for traffic officers.
> ...


They carried their ticket book, traffic cones, flares and quite possibly doughnuts. 

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have driven one of these Reliant's, just plain dangerous. If you piled enough people in the back of one they did excellent wheelies :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


That looks like an icebox... maybe there's ice-cream in there too?

This one looks fun...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Got to be the Can-Am Spyder


I've seen a few of those on the road during the last couple of years.

Later,

William


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

Can Am is nice if pricey. Grinnal with a 1200cc lump would be my choice. As for the Harley - extra weight and chain drive to a rear axle. No thanks.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

[i have seen quite a few of these in southern spain. i suppose it's something to do with the nice weatherquote name='William_Wilson' date='04 September 2011 - 05:29 PM' timestamp='1315150199' post='690616']



Silver Hawk said:


> Got to be the Can-Am Spyder


I've seen a few of those on the road during the last couple of years.

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The old Morgan with the Jap engine was always a classic, and now it looks like they're resurrecting it, but at Â£30,000...Jeeez! Read all about it here


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Got to be the Can-Am Spyder
> ...


Saw my first one in the UK yesterday :thumbsup: ...stuck in a queue of traffic that I'd just over-taken on my Honda...and therein lies the problem: it's a bike of sorts but with some of the dis-advantages of the car. 



Roger the Dodger said:


> The old Morgan with the Jap engine was always a classic, and now it looks like they're resurrecting it, but at Â£30,000...Jeeez! Read all about it here


Nearly bought a 1930's 3-wheel Morgan about 6 years ago; even joined the Morgan Owners Club so I could buy through their magazine. Then tried a few at Verralls and found that I could barely fit it them; it was hopeless. Prices have since rocketed; you used to be able to get a good OHV one from between Â£10K and Â£15K but those days are long gone and you're now looking towards Â£30K.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nearly bought a 1930's 3-wheel Morgan about 6 years ago; even joined the Morgan Owners Club so I could buy through their magazine. Then tried a few at Verralls and found that I could barely fit it them; it was hopeless. Prices have since rocketed; you used to be able to get a good OHV one from between Â£10K and Â£15K but those days are long gone and you're now looking towards Â£30K.


I knew there was a past topic somewhere:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=8843&st=0&p=96392&hl=morgan&fromsearch=1&#entry96392

It was May 2005. But a house move in Aug 2005 postponed any thoughts of a Morgan purchase. So I'm still Silver Hawk.


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> We've had two wheels, four wheels, four by four wheels and in my case six wheels :lol: :lol:
> 
> So what about three wheels
> 
> ...


Look great reminds me a bit of the batman bike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pana37 said:


> Look great reminds me a bit of the batman bike


I say it's a bike on training wheels... 

Anyway, why on earth don't you trust in convensional designs Mr. Bond? You drive a car with 6 wheels and you want a bike with 3? Are you afraid of falling down or what?...  :cheers:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> pana37 said:
> 
> 
> > Look great reminds me a bit of the batman bike
> ...


I might be down to walking, my truck is in for its yearly service and MOT. The guy thinks I will maybe need 6 new tyres which will probably cost more than the thing is worth  Plenty of tread on them but they are old and he is recommending changing them and good as it is the BMW is just not me, creates entirely the wrong impression :lol: :lol:

One of the guys in the street has a trike which matches his girlfriends car 










Might make him an offer on the pair


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


>


 :shocking: ...poor CRX...


----------



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Don't quite see the point ..a bike's for not getting stuck in traffic and parking where you want, as well as the hooligan /fun / cheap aspects....Sidecars only were popular because of the road tax break... trikes are nifty but none of the advantage of a car and none of a bike.... Did see an English bloke here in Portugal on a four wheel trike though (!!!)... basically very well made and mounted stabiliser wheels on his H-D dyna glide, giving more luggage capacity and still the wind in yer gob feelings , and the bikes original rear wheel, still there in the middle, gave the drive... he had balance problems but didn't want to give up biking entirely. Whole kit could be mounted in under an hour and transferred to another bike, without any cut 'n' weld stuff, and was the best idea yet, I thought, if you are going down the three wheel road. Still a bit daft tho IMHO


----------

